# The Wife Lost the Bet...



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Only provision for one drive, internally -- but there's always Firewire.


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

No matter how you slice it the wife always wins.

You should know that by now!

Gloating only makes it worse. Throw up the white flag now.


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

> Gloating only makes it worse. Throw up the white flag now.


As ScriptKiddie will likely attest, I never give up. I'll throw up the white flag when I get my hands on a new white eMac


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Be relentless. A bet is a bet...and if you had lost you can bet she would be grabbing for your iPod like nobody's business. 

Hell...eMacs are cheap these days anyhow. Tell her to step up to the plate.


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

RC51 I hate to burst your bubble old chap, but she obviously wanted you to win. The question is then, what is her longterm strategy?

Heh heh, anyways the present eMac with PC2700 DDR SDRAM @ 333MHz with the 1.25GHZ chip is an amazing deal at $1050. Top up the memory to at least 512mb. The external HD is your only option if you want to go beyond 160GB, but if you can spare it, get one anyways for backups if you are going to put valuable data there. Call me old fashioned but I think SuperDrive is still too expensive. If its backups you want get the external HD. Bah!


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

> Hell...eMacs are cheap these days anyhow


Yeah, and I can even get an education discount, or get my brother-in-law to buy it as a gift through his work. They're a reseller and he get's cost plus 10%. Glad someone's in my court







I need to get more support and then I'll show her this thread and then she'll be shamed into paying up!  



> A bet is a bet...and if you had lost you can bet she would be grabbing for your iPod like nobody's business.


Actually, she HAS my iPod at work today


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

As a wife, I must agree with Rob--one way or another, the wife always wins.









Sure, you could fight and get your eMac, but at what cost? 

Besides, that wasn't really a fair bet. New eMac vs. used iPod? How is that equal?


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

> Besides, that wasn't really a fair bet. New eMac vs. used iPod? How is that equal?


SHE made the bet. Fair or not, she made it so she should live up to it. All's fair in love and war









Daddy's gettin' a new eMac


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

So I'm watching this lame show on Spike TV called Joe Schmoe 2 and my wife is thinking that the one guy is actually Mike Smith (AKA Bubbles) from Trailer Park Boys. (Now that's a great show). And while he could have had a bit of a resemblance, sans the coke bottle glasses, it wasn't him.

Anyways, my wife makes me a bet - I win she buys me a new eMac, she wins she gets my iPod. Well she LOST!!!!!









So, now she's trying to welch on the bet - what do I do? I of course will be relentless in reminding her of the fact that she owes me a new machine but I need to get her back somehow.

Incidentally, does the eMac only have the ability to hold one HD or will it accept another one?


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

Jonathan Torrens plays J-Roc on the Trailer Park Boys and he is also on Joe Schmo 2 as Gerald. So, your wife was pretty close.

James


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

> SHE made the bet. Fair or not, she made it so she should live up to it. All's fair in love and war


If all's fair in love and war, then there's no reason why she has to live up to this bet, is there?









Besides, I might use the inequality of the bet as proof that it wasn't truly a serious bet.



> Daddy's gettin' a new eMac


Maybe, but if Momma ain't happy, nobody's happy.


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

> Besides, I might use the inequality of the bet as proof that it wasn't truly a serious bet.


It's what's called "odds." She was so sure she was right, she needed something that would entice him to give up his iPod, so that's why the deal was a little slanted.

Sorry dude. She already has your iPod. Maybe now she'll give you permission to buy your own eMac if you officially give her your iPod. 

Oh yeah, you're screwed.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

You could possibly agree on a slightly different arrangement. New iPod for you, and she gets the older iPod?

Just a thought, that is unless you really want the eMac.


----------



## Mantat (Aug 22, 2003)

Wow, it scares me to see some people here trying to downgrade the bet!

A bet is a bet! You always have to accept the consequences! I really hate people who try to downplay it or say that it was just a joke when they lose. They are always the first to ask for their price when THEY win. 

I have done some pretty stupid things in my life to win some bet, some more or less at the Jackass level, and I would never have accepted not getting rewarded for it. 

All this to say: congrats on the new eMac! But if you want to get some 'bonus points' get her an iPod mini!


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Well, not to make sweeping gender-based generalizations or anything, (even though I'm about too  ) but in my experience I find men take the whole "a bet is a bet" thing a lot more seriously than women.

By the same token, I find that women are a lot less likely to do stupid things for the sake of winning a bet. 

I'm pretty competitive, but I'd rather forget the whole thing than be an idiot. Heck, even if I won and than the other person claimed to be joking, I'd just take a "you're right, I'm wrong, you win, I lose" from them and leave it at that.

I don't know. You hate it when people say that they were joking, I hate it when people treat a bet like it was some kind of an iron-clad contract.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Hey, I'm not married so I'm probably the last one that should give advice, but how I always hear it, the wife ALWAYS wins.


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

Sonal, I'm always happy and let's just leave it at that











> You could possibly agree on a slightly different arrangement


Chealion, while it sounds tempting, I don't think Vito Corleone would have accepted that one.

I'm just having some fun with her. I knew she wasn't too serious - I know she thought she was so right she was going to win. I just thought it was kinda funny.

And I will have my iPod back tonight - not to worry. She's just borrowing it for the day. I've been emailing her and checking up on it  

Daddy's still gettin a new eMac though  We put all our money on the same pile so it doesn't really matter who makes the transaction, it costs us both. We want to replace the family PC, but I'm going to make her "pay" for it though just out of principle  

Cheers guys (and gals). I'll let you know when I get the new mac.


----------



## Mantat (Aug 22, 2003)

Well, a bet IS a contract! A verbal contract, but its the same thing. And as stupid as it may sound, in court the offender would lose. 


On the other hand, if someone is betting with me for something ridiculous, I would double check first that he/she is not kidding. If the odds are in my favour and the reward good enough, lets go! I am in!

In the name of stupid bets, I have: eaten unknown mushrooms (I was pretty sure that they were safe but no one trusted me so I lead by exemple), freeclimb and jumped from ridiculously high clif (into water). My strategy is simple: never bet on anything outside my control or that is more than 1 min away in the future. 

And Sonal, I dont think its that much a gender thing. I think it is more related to the personnality. Its just that girls are more inclined to do bets related to sex/teasing than 'stunts' or stupid things. The more I think of it, the more I think it must be a way for people to show off or present themselves to others. Two girls kissing might not be the best way to introduce yourself to strangers but it sure get the guys attention! 

Anyways, moral of the story: if you are not ready to pay the price, dont bet and everything will be fine.


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

So whats a "bit right of center" kinda guy doing quoting John Lennon?!


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

ScriptKiddie:
I'm just a bit right of centre - not a Marxist thug. I can still appreciate good music and reasonable intelligence. I mean I like you don't I?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

> Well, a bet IS a contract! A verbal contract, but its the same thing. And as stupid as it may sound, in court the offender would lose.


I'm not a lawyer. But I do know that the trouble with verbal contracts is enforceability and understanding exactly what was agreed to. 

If you went to court with one party saying that it was a joke and that they didn't actually believe that you were going to do this, and the other party saying this was perfectly serious, it would go to whomever was best able to convince the judge. Depending on the stupidity of the bet (and the judge) it could go either way. 

A verbal contract may be legally-binding, but it's not necessarily iron-clad.

Besides, isn't betting illegal?


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

After a few years of marriage most of us have figured out that the male and female psyche's are worlds apart. Marriage survivors have learned this the hard way and are now able to adapt. RC51 is still in the denial phase. Here are the obvious observations.

The Husbands view:
- My dumbassed wife doesn't have a clue about this stupid TV character. If she's silly enough to want to bet me about that character then I'll get a new eMac. Sounds good to me, case closed.


The Wifes view:
- Boy that TV character sure looks like whatshisface. Hey dear, wanna bet your iPod that's Mike from TPB? 
She's thinking, "If he really loves me he'll give me his iPod if I'm right". 
Then she's thinking "If he really loves me he'll just forget about it if I'm wrong". 
Then she's thinking "If he loves me he'll just give me his iPod if he's right or wrong".
Then she thinks, "If he doesn't give me that freakin iPod then he must be the most useless heap of dung that has ever graced the planet".
"Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned" comes to mind. 


Your best defence is to avoid these situations in the first place. Admit defeat now and use this as a learning experience. Your survival depends on it.


----------



## Mantat (Aug 22, 2003)

Well.. I am sorry to tell you this but defending yourself using the 'joke' excuse would be valid. 

The only defence would be to lie and say that you never agree to the bet, that you only said it out of the blue and immediatly backed off. 

As I said, verbal contract are as solid as a writen one. Would you use paper, vocal or video for medium, the sentences in the contract are the same. 

The reason verbal contract arent used much is, as you stated, its hard to prove what have been said. 

And bets arent illegal. Its organized betting that is.


----------

